# Extra bum-hole?



## quelindo

OK, now that I've got your attention...

I just noticed TODAY that my three-and-a-half month old baby has what looks like a tiny hole in the area between his anus and where his butt-crack starts. I always knew there was a "dip" there, but today while he was having naked tummy time I spread his butt cheeks (TMI, sorry) and he has a tiny hole there. It's like the diameter of a pinhead, and I can't see where it ends.

Is it just me or is this seriously weird? There's no discharge or anything coming out of it, and I'm guessing it's just some kind of bizarre "dimple." We do have a doctor's appointment coming up in a few weeks, but I thought I'd post this here.

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Kathryn

I think it has something to do with Spina Bifida (sp?). I know that dimple in that area does anyway. Others will know way more than me though.

ETA: Ok, I'm thinking of higher up on the butt, like where the butt crack ends. Maybe still the same? I don't know.


----------



## Camellia

Its got a name.......... sacral dimple maybe? My dd has one and its no big deal. It scared the CRAP out of me when I found it. Definately have his ped. look at it, but most often they are no cause for concern.

If you spread the dimple, can you see the bottom of the dimple? If you can, that's a very good sign. Some of these dimples don't actually close and they may require some additional care.

If you can find the bottom, then all you have to do is keep it clean. As he gets older, be sure he knows to keep it really clean. I have a friend who had her dimple get badly infected. She said having it drained was the most painful experience of her life


----------



## Jes'sBeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
I have a friend who had her dimple get badly infected. She said having it drained was the most painful experience of her life









The things I never knew! It astounds me how interesting our bodies are!


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
Its got a name.......... sacral dimple maybe? My dd has one and its no big deal. It scared the CRAP out of me when I found it. Definately have his ped. look at it, but most often they are no cause for concern.

If you spread the dimple, can you see the bottom of the dimple? If you can, that's a very good sign. Some of these dimples don't actually close and they may require some additional care.

If you can find the bottom, then all you have to do is keep it clean. As he gets older, be sure he knows to keep it really clean. I have a friend who had her dimple get badly infected. She said having it drained was the most painful experience of her life









Thank you SO SO much for responding. It scared me too when I saw it last night.

I can't spread it far enough to see the bottom -- it's a pretty tiny hole. But we have a doctor's appointment in a few weeks and we'll see if the doctor can see it.


----------



## colobus237

I think this is just one of those weird things that can happen. I knew a fellow once who had 2 anuses...the second one, according to him, went about 4 inches deep and stopped. Did not investigate for myself







. I don't think it's dangerous or anything.


----------



## Camellia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama*
Thank you SO SO much for responding. It scared me too when I saw it last night.

I can't spread it far enough to see the bottom -- it's a pretty tiny hole. But we have a doctor's appointment in a few weeks and we'll see if the doctor can see it.


My pleasure. I knew right when I saw your thread title I had to come respond so another poor mama wouldn't be panicing! I remember very well how scared I was when I found my dd's.

I'm sure your ds is just fine







Do remember to mention it your ped. though!


----------



## bamamom

hey! I spent fifteen yrs in childcare b4 i had my own dc, and i had one little boy whose mom found the same thing on him when he was about 5 mos or so.,.... it was just one of those little dimples. I can't think of the name right now...it is fine as long as it stays clean and such. but you need to get the dr to look and see how deep it is....you don't want to go sticking a Q tip in there if you don't know how far it goes in!









I did hear of a girl having one and it began to gather fluid and she had to have it drained....not fun. so hopefully it will fix itself in childhoood


----------



## USAmma

My girls both have sacral dimples and they are fine.







It's usually nothing to worry about. Just keep an eye on bladder control later, as sometimes (not very often) it can affect bladder control a little bit. Approx 25% of people have this but don't know it b/c it's so mild.









Spina bifida occulta
http://www.sbhac.ca/OCCULTA.pdf


----------



## Leilalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jes'sBeth*
The things I never knew! It astounds me how interesting our bodies are!


MY dh had this, so did his sister. MIL said they had a dimple when younger and over time I guess it got infected. I forget what it's called now though...darn.....oh yeah-it's called pallinoidal cyst(sp??)

Dh had a stupid doctor the first time and had to have it drained twice.It was HORRIBLE.

So, not saying this will happen, but watch closely as your dc grows up.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

ds3 has a little one, and ds4 has a more pronounced one......

midwife told me about it at ds4's birth and said sometimes they have to remove a hairy little cyst from there when they are older! I was not in the mood to discuss it then so I didn't ask any questions, but doc seems to think it is normal enough.


----------



## CABsMommy

my son has an extra one to. i didn't think it was a big deal though...so i didn't worry about it.


----------



## Crunchier

While working as a nurse I had a few patients who had pilonidal cysts removed. They said it was uncomfortable, but they felt better quickly after it was done.


----------



## milk_maker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
If you can find the bottom, then all you have to do is keep it clean. As he gets older, be sure he knows to keep it really clean. I have a friend who had her dimple get badly infected. She said having it drained was the most painful experience of her life









too bad the gross out thread is dead, that would be a tale to tell in there!


----------



## Camellia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milk_maker*
too bad the gross out thread is dead, that would be a tale to tell in there!










Oh yes, if I added in the details it would be a doozy. My mom (who is a nurse) changed her dressing every day or two for a week and gave some really sick details. I took part on that thread and made the top 3 on many people's lists for my own stories







:


----------



## Grace and Granola

I have what I think you are talking about. If it's right at the top of the bum crack near the tailbone area.... It's called a pilonidal cyst...or at least that's what it is when it is infected. I never knew I had it until I was about 20 years old. I've actually never seen one...as I cannot see my own!! But my doctor told me that around 18-20 is when a person will usually have a problem with it. At first I thought I had pulled a muscle in my back because I was just feeling alot of pressure near my tailbone. Then it finally ruptured and it was oozing nastiness! I was terrified. Went to urgent care and they told me that what it was. The draining was terrible pain. The doc said it rivaled childbirth. I never had mine removed just have to keep it clean especially if I were to get sweaty....just have to be careful.

ETA: I was too scared to ever have the surgery to remove mine, so when I felt a flare up coming I would take some antibiotics and it would go away. I haven't had a problem with it in about 5 years.


----------



## ceilydhmama

That area is usually checked at birth but I would follow up. My neice has symptom free Spina Bifida that was detected because of a pinhole opening in that area. She is monitered but at 4 seems to have no issues with it.


----------



## caligirl

both my DD's have one. This new babe's even has a little hair patch in hers. Not too bad, kinda cute (at least until she hits puberty )









Nothing to worry about as long as you can see the end of the dimple...


----------



## LoveChild421

and I thought ds was the only one- my mom and I both have sacral dimples but ds's seems more pronounced- it's at the top of his crack.


----------



## paquerette

Bea has one, too. We refer to it as the "poop collector."


----------



## crunchyconmomma

whoa! what CAN'T you find on mothering????

DH has/had this condition and here's the crazy part - he is dyslexic and and had been telling me he had a "pallinoidal" cyst there and then i finally saw some of the medical paperwork and said, "honey, it's a "pilondial" cyst!" and now i see BOTH of these in this thread and someone stating that there is diffrentiation between the uninfected and the infected form. but anyway....he had it and in his mid twenties had it removed. he was in pain and that was when it was diagnosed. he had an epidural for the procedure and was in a LOT of pain, but fortunately for only a few days. as it turns out, it's congenital/hereditary. my FIL had it, DH had it and my youngest son has what we think will be diagnosed as "it."


----------



## lucyem

my ds has a sacral dimple. he has a tiny tuft of hair in there. warning signs of more then a dimple include hair or so deep you cannot tell how deep the hole goes. you want to see the dr soon and have a sonogram done asap. i believe it has to be done before 6 weeks or only a mri will work. you want to rule out spina bfida and this other muscle thing I cannot remember name of. our sons sonogram showed no problems but it does collect poop so you have to be sure to keep it clean. since you are describing an actual hole i would encourage you to see a dr asap to avoid a mri.

sorry nak and lefty typing


----------



## mamabeca

Ack! My guy has one of these and now I gotta go check - oh! He's just woken up. Going to check now. btw - I have one too and narry a problem...


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucyem*
my ds has a sacral dimple. he has a tiny tuft of hair in there. warning signs of more then a dimple include hair or so deep you cannot tell how deep the hole goes. you want to see the dr soon and have a sonogram done asap. i believe it has to be done before 6 weeks or only a mri will work. you want to rule out spina bfida and this other muscle thing I cannot remember name of. our sons sonogram showed no problems but it does collect poop so you have to be sure to keep it clean. since you are describing an actual hole i would encourage you to see a dr asap to avoid a mri.

sorry nak and lefty typing

My baby is almost four MONTHS old...I'm kind of PO'd at my midwife for not spotting it during the newborn exam.

He does not have hair growing out of it, and it's way far down (you have to spread his butt cheeks to see it), which I heard made it less serious, so hopefully it's not a big deal. We will be asking his ped about it at our next visit, which is in one-and-a-half weeks.


----------



## veggiemomma

My dh's cousin (who is only 5 now) had a perforated anus when he was born. It really was a second bum hole - poop came out of it. It was caused by a hole in the very low colon that caused a fissure or tunnel all the way to the surface of the skin. He had surgery at 4 mo to repair it and doesn't know anything about it. I guess it could be anything or nothing. I wouldn't worry too much about it, though.


----------



## Lula's Mom

This is really an interesting thread! And as I love a good Google search...

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...PA:en%26sa%3DN

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...PA:en%26sa%3DN


----------



## Lisa Lubner

holy moly!

my daughter has a little pinhole looking dimple in her crack too! it's further up her crack towards her back than her butthole... it just looks like an itty bitty hole. i never thought much of it, just "hey look at this!"

what concerns me though, is that my DH had a cyst under his skin inthe EXACT spot the picture in that first link shows... there used to be a lump under his skin, but the spot got punctured accidently. the pus drained out, and now he is left with an itty bitty hole... like the size of the tip of a pen.

... looking into this more...

*edited to add* i checked... her dimple is shallow, i can see the bottom, and it's right at the bottom of her tailbone.


----------



## JustVanessa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*
Bea has one, too. We refer to it as the "poop collector."


----------



## Velvet005

Well, Both DS and I have one of those extra buttholes







. I have been normal as far as I know and ds seems to be devloping normally. I do not know how normal it is to have a dimple there but since I have lived with it my whole life it seems pretty normal to me. Of course, I can see the end of the hole and know there is and end to my hole


----------



## SKK

I know exactly what you are talking about. I'm not sure if my kids have that, but (not to give you TMI about *me*) I have always had one of those on my butt my whole life!!!

And, I can assure you that it is not a mild form of spina bifida, because I also have a lovely, simian-looking patch of hair at the base of my spine, right above my butt. I was born with this hair, and when I was little, I was x-rayed to find out if it was the mild form of spina bifida. It was not. Just the hair, no sign of any internal malformation.

Interesting thread!


----------



## quelindo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKK*
I know exactly what you are talking about. I'm not sure if my kids have that, but (not to give you TMI about *me*) I have always had one of those on my butt my whole life!!!

And, I can assure you that it is not a mild form of spina bifida, because I also have a lovely, simian-looking patch of hair at the base of my spine, right above my butt. I was born with this hair, and when I was little, I was x-rayed to find out if it was the mild form of spina bifida. It was not. Just the hair, no sign of any internal malformation.

Interesting thread!

I had no idea I would get so many replies when I started it, lol! It relieves my mind greatly, however.

Henry also has a patch of hair right above his "crack"...but he was born with hairy arms and a hairy back, too, and just this patch has lasted so far, so I don't know if it's related to the hole by his tailbone or not. I just hate to hear the words "spina bifida," you know?

Thanks for sharing, everyone. I will definitely ask his doctor about it, and do a bit more research, but it's good to know it's not _totally_ bizarre.


----------



## homemademomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucyem*
my ds has a sacral dimple. he has a tiny tuft of hair in there. warning signs of more then a dimple include hair or so deep you cannot tell how deep the hole goes. you want to see the dr soon and have a sonogram done asap. i believe it has to be done before 6 weeks or only a mri will work. you want to rule out spina bfida and this other muscle thing I cannot remember name of. our sons sonogram showed no problems but it does collect poop so you have to be sure to keep it clean. since you are describing an actual hole i would encourage you to see a dr asap to avoid a mri.

sorry nak and lefty typing


yea, ds has a sacral dimple. we got a sonogram when he was a few weeks old to rule out underlying problems. apparently a few of my cousins have it too- never knew that until i told my mom ds had it! anyway it can be symptom of something else, or it could just be what it is- a dimple.


----------



## --inspectorMommy_jLm

Hello ladies im new to this sit can anyone please tell me what you mean by "My dh, or dd, dm, ds...... Ect? Means.... Also I'm posting because my daughter has one of those dimples or whatever on her bum and I wasent sure about what it was or anything now I'm scared and don't knowe hat to do... My first daughter my first born and freaking out here :sob:


----------

